# yet another one...my first turbo build



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

car in question: 97 jetta gt with an aba
Current mods: 
flowmaster catback
AT 270º cam and adjustable cam gear
TT titanium retainers
AEG lifters
HD valve springs
TT chip for the cam
16v clutch w/ eurospec lightweight flywheel
stage 1 bfi motor mounts
current parts for the turbo:
garrett t3 from a vw lt, ar .42 cold side, dont know what the hot side is
atp mani
kinetic downpipe
2" fmic piping
ebay fmic
delphi 440cc injectors
stage 2 c2 software
innovative wideband
forge 007 dv
bbm headspacer
arp head studs
stainless downpipe studs in turbine
Ive had my car for about 2 years or so and have been loving it ever since. Ive only ever driven 2 other turbo cars and they were both 1.8t jettas, so its about time i get into the FI world. 
I already have most of the setup together and mocked up on my spare engine. all i need is some more piping and oil lines. This is my daily driver too so im aiming to finish the entire build in 1 day.
Garrett turbo from a vw LT, ar .42 compressor side and kinetic downpipe. i have an atp mani on it now rather than the modified tdi mani in the pic








delphi 440cc injectors








forge 007 dv








mocking up the fmic
















im still waiting on couplers and more piping. the only thing i cant figure out is the oil returb on the turbo. me and my dad think its a 1/8" npt which is a bit small, but its kinda coming down to that. and im trying not to do an a/c delete. gonna use a cobra head 90º from the compressor intake to hopefully make it clear. 
all in all a big build for me. ill most likely setup a webcam on the day i put eveything together, everyone is welcome to watch and offer advice realtime.










_Modified by drracing07 at 10:33 AM 5-10-2009_


----------



## bodybagged (Nov 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks like a good start. A couple questions, what are the dimensions of the IC you got and did you have to cut the fins off the bumper to make it fit?


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bodybagged)*

the mkIII vr downpipe you are using will not fit without modification. we had to re-weld a vband clamp to make the angle less servere and it still almost hits the coolant hoses to the dash. once in the car you will see what i mean


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bodybagged)*

the core of the IC is 22" long x6.5" tall x2.5" thick. I had to cut the hell out of those fins to get it to fit but i like the placement and the look of it. worked out nicely. 
and did you have your manifold flipped? its offset to one side and should match up pretty nicely


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

subscribed


----------



## AccessDenied (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mean 'n Green86)*

My old IC looks nice on yo cah =P When you get all of the parts we should do it all in one day. We can buy some steaks and beer and make a day of it. I haven't had a "lets turbo this thing now" meet in a while. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AccessDenied)*

well thats what i plan on doing is have it finished in 1 day...provided everything works right. then take the next day off from work to make sure everything is right and just drive all day. lol


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

more oil lines and silicone ordered from atp turbo. i think im down to just needing an air filter and i wanna get a oil windage tray.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

hot side AR should be on the exhaust housing.
if the cold side is .42, the exhaust AR is probably small too.
that turbo is gonna spool fast as hell then fall on it's face, BTDT.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mk1vw)*

yea most likely. i looked all over the exhaust housing and cant find it. o well.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

so just had QUITE a big setback. my car got broken into today. bastards took my asus Eee pc, obdII cable, and my gps. im so pizzed. i just got the Eee setup for data logging too...


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

^^not cool. i have been there, and it sucks.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

yea it does. were calling the insurance company in the morning. apparently theyve been hitting up a bunch of cars in the area.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

they got 15 cars in my hood in one night. insurance was not much of a help other than new glass.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

well ill keep ya up dated with this as well as the turbo stuff. obviously gotta get the window fixed.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

your 16v clutch will slip at a measly 12 psi of boost.....been there done that..the rest looks good...kind of a small turbo..but you have to start some place....and yes it will fit the AC with that manifold....


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (Salsa GTI)*

i was planning on goin around 10psi boost and i know its gonna start slipping...







kinda sucks. but to make it fun for now. ill get a better clutch eventually provided the trans can hold up. 
and as far as things lining up go, i was more worried about the downpipe lining up right, i got a cobra head 90º for off the turbo so it wont hit the lines.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

just do an 02A/02J conversion.
the stock vr6 clutch should work fine for you, and your platform requires no fab for the swap.


----------



## alixjg (May 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_so just had QUITE a big setback. my car got broken into today. bastards took my asus Eee pc, obdII cable, and my gps. im so pizzed. i just got the Eee setup for data logging too...

That sux the big one... after the turbo... let's mod your car into a battle tank and kick some ass!








"BATTLE READY BATTLE YETTI!!"


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_just do an 02A/02J conversion.
the stock vr6 clutch should work fine for you, and your platform requires no fab for the swap. 

you can use a vr6 clutch on the 4cyl's? and arent there different 02A/02J trans for the 4cyl and vr?


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

the bellhousing is different for v6 and 4cyl.
the O2J/O2A have different mounting points on the nose end. the shifter assembly is different.
there may be other differences too but many of the parts interchange between boxes.
You can use a VR6 pressure plate for more clamping force. I'm pretty sure the clutch discs have the same spline pattern too.


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_i was planning on goin around 10psi boost and i know its gonna start slipping...







kinda sucks. 

I'm running a junkyard clutch disc from a 2.0 with a new stock flywheel at 15psi on a t3/t4 and it doesnt slip. you should be fine


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_
I'm running a junkyard clutch disc from a 2.0 with a new stock flywheel at 15psi on a t3/t4 and it doesnt slip. you should be fine









haha. i just laughed after reading that. thats pretty awesome though dude. hopefully mine will be fine


----------



## 95JettaOfMine (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

That's my boy
Edit: your sitting right infront of me, and work ****ing sucks!!


_Modified by 95JettaOfMine at 5:53 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (VWDugan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDugan* »_
I'm running a junkyard clutch disc from a 2.0 with a new stock flywheel at 15psi on a t3/t4 and it doesnt slip. you should be fine









i'm running a strait T3 in a Rabbit at 20psi and the clutch slips like crazy in 3rd, 4th and 5th. That's with a new disc and 16V pp.


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (mk1vw)*

that dp is nice








keep up the good work


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (PM R28)*

small update: pretty much all i need now is to get everything welded up, a crankcase breather filter, an o2 sensor (when i replaced the precat 02, i stripped the hell out of the threads but got it in there), oil and coolant. have to make sure i have enough pipe and couplers to finish the charge and intake pipe.
and like i said before im gonna try to get a webcam up for the fun. ill post a time and link when i know when im gonna do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

another small update: im not makin too much progress recently. i NEED brakes and tires so im workin on that and takin some time off cause my 21st birthday is on saturday. havin a big party tomorrow so ive been prepping for that too. did get new rotors and pads








and the every growing parts pile gets bigger.










_Modified by drracing07 at 1:19 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## alixjg (May 4, 2008)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

beautiful


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (alixjg)*

hopefully next week im gonna be making sure everything fits correctly and get it all welded


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

bringing this back from the dead. I finally got a welder so ill be able to get the downpipe and charge pipe finished. Just have to wire in the welder, get some gas, pipe, and filler material. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

yet again bringing this back from the dead. haha
its been a while, ive been low on funds and other things have been going on but finally got this build back on track.
about 2 weeks i should be done. everything i dont have is on order which is a silicone transition and some clamps. 
i refitted everything. tomorrow im gonna do alot of final grinding to all my welds.
how it all fits








forge 007








cobra head off the turbo. i figured out how to keep the ac lines in place








custom dp
























like i said at the beginning, im still planning on putting up a web cam the day of final build. ill post details later.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

ground down all the welds and made sure theres no holes or leaks then heat wrapped it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_









DV on backwards... in the side out the bottom. Common mistake.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

o rly? thanks. ill make sure its on correct when i get it all together


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
DV on backwards... in the side out the bottom. Common mistake.

Look again!
In - pressured side
Out - back to the turbo inlet


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (RedDevil)*

i was doing some research yesterday and apparently it dosent matter what orientation its in, just makes a different sound. and the boost pressure helps open the valve when the pressure is coming in from the bottom.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

ok so install is gonna happen this friday the 6th as long as the rest of my parts come in today. im gonna try to start at 9 or 10 or just whenever i wake up. webcam will be here. The player should load up on the right. feel free to view at anypoint in the day. i should have it up the majority of the day.


_Modified by drracing07 at 2:05 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_i was doing some research yesterday and apparently it dosent matter what orientation its in, just makes a different sound. and the boost pressure helps open the valve when the pressure is coming in from the bottom.

it takes less spring tension to hold the dv closed with the pressure coming into the side. You want the lightest tension possible to hold the pressure to prevent surge and have it react the fastest


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (cincyTT)*

it begins... http://www.stickam.com/drracing07


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

ok well since stickam wants to be a dick and not work, i had to download a program to get it to work. it can now be seen here... http://72.23.180.224:8081/


----------



## Sir Silvia (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

SAAWEET! he's got it all done, I'll post vids and pics later. A small oil leak on the oil return at the oil pan itself.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
DV on backwards... in the side out the bottom. Common mistake.

The common mistake is yours for not reading the FORGE web site...it works either way..one way is slightly louder....this is a piston DV it makes no differance which way it is used it does not care....So now you know..so leave it alone


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (Salsa GTI)*

runnin great! pushin 8lb with just the wastegate spring. got a couple oil leaks i gotta take care of tonight. 
i do need help with 1 problem. when the car ir warm, the needle pointing about straight up, around the temp where the fans would kick on, it tends to stall at idle. if i come to a light after ive been moving ill watch the a/f gauge and it will start at 14-15 and slowly start bouncing up to 18 and max the gauge then starts running rough then stalls. if i give it gas it will keep running. if it starts to stall n it starts moving it has no power from the start but once it hits about 2k rpm a/f shoots down and the car takes off. it idles fine when its cold to about 1/4 on the temp gauge. a/f looks perfect the rest of the time. ~14.5 when crusing and around 12-13 when im in it. pulls hard







any ideas? ive replaced the coolant temp sensor about last year but id buy another if u guys think thats it. its the one on the flange off the head. whats the one on the rad for? i cant find it on GAP.com and they say the one on the head is for the ecu and gauge.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on completing a turbo 2.0! To bad I missed the live "turbo this thing" show. Did you get the proper spark plugs and gap-age? Did you thoroughly check the turbo "wheels" for chips, cracks, or broken fins?
Im in the process of getting my parts pile together to do a turbo 2.0 as well. Just need piping (exh. & int.), silicone, oil & cooling lines, and gauges yet. Will be using C2 stg. 1 w/30# injectors, and a small Garrett T03 from an early dodge daytona.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

kewl thing. yea i checked the turbo, actually rebuilt it and its all good. if ya need any advice lemmie know since i just got this done. lol
so when i went to go to work, about 5 min from my house it was having the same idle issue. about 20 min of driving or so i got into town and i was at a light and it was idling just fine. a/f about 14.5 again and looking good. got back from my lunch break at work and let it idle for 5 min or so and same thing, looks great although it did wanna stall out once but didnt. ill keep it updated.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
DV on backwards... in the side out the bottom. Common mistake.

na son, if its a piston type forge (which it looks like) in is on the bottom, out on the side just like hes got it.
your thinking of the stock 710N valves, or likewise any diaphraim valve.


_Modified by smugfree3 at 8:49 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (smugfree3)*

when i first had it running yesterday i had it in through the side, out through the bottom. just reversed it and it sounds so kewl now. i giggled


----------



## Sir Silvia (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: yet another one...my first turbo build (drracing07)*

Speaking of giggling, I'm sending you that vid on doomshare. 
I'm a bit drunk so that's all you'll get for the moment while I'll post the edited vid and pics in this thread laters.


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

drracing07 - Any updates on the turbo situation?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

ok bit of an update. the idle situation kinda fixed itsself. guess it just had to adapt to all the new sensors. still pulls hard as hell. another problem though, now the clutch is slipping.... saw it commin just didnt know when. so heres a question, if i get a 6 puck sprung clutch disk from act will it hold ok? i have a 16v pressure plate. i dont have enough funding for a 02a swap unless someone has one on the cheap








pictures to come in a bit


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (drracing07)*









the turbo








turbo again and my sweet custom downpope








heat wrapped the intake pipe cause its so close to the engine. forge 007








innovate motorsports lc-1 wideband


----------



## AccessDenied (Jan 21, 2009)

Please tell me thats not an ebay filter...


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (AccessDenied)*

actually an APC advance auto parts special. haha. works just fine for me


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

Im glad to read that the idling problem fixed itself! In the second to last picture previously posted, what size reducing coupler do you have attached to the MAF?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (GolfGLIII)*

its a 2.5" to 3". all the pipe sizing: 
maf is 3", reducer to 2.5" into the turbo, i have a cobrahead elbow on the inlet of the turbo from intakehoses.com, all 2.5"
outlet of the turbo is 1.75"







transition from 1.75 to 2" down to the FMIC, inlet and outlet of the FMIC is 2.25". i used a 2" to 2.25" 90º for that
top of the engine left side is a transition from 2" to 2.5" then a 120º (i think so?) elbow right into the tb


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

Do you think the injectors might be sticking and letting too much fuel in at idle? Are they new or used?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (drracing07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drracing07* »_ok bit of an update. the idle situation kinda fixed itsself. guess it just had to adapt to all the new sensors. still pulls hard as hell....


_Quote, originally posted by *ROBKIDWELL* »_
Do you think the injectors might be sticking and letting too much fuel in at idle? Are they new or used?

problem solved







oh and the injectors were used also.


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: (drracing07)*

delete that pcv valve and get an oil catch can


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwcabman)*

That turbo looks like it came from a Diesel 1.6TD. I had one on my 1.9TD and it would hit 30lbs by about 3k rpm. 
Great build, your downpipe looks a lot like the one I build for my golf!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

Nice little project, I was a little skeptical when I saw the DP, but who cares you got heat wrap all over it. The piping came out great, nice work man.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

I think you should switch sides on the connection of the bypass valve and connect it like the OEM. You might be leaking boost as you have it.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

hold the torch STEADY wen your welding.
appart from that,if your having fun,thats wat counts.
:thumbsup:


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_I think you should switch sides on the connection of the bypass valve and connect it like the OEM. You might be leaking boost as you have it.


it dosent feel like its leaking at all. im still holding steady at 9-10psi and it pulls right through. i had a shim in it before and it came with different springs. green spring thats in it now should hold up to 15lb. it sounds cooler that way too


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcabman* »_delete that pcv valve and get an oil catch can










i was thinking about it if i had the money but i need a new clutch and 2.5" exhaust first


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

nice work, did you have to touch the ac lines with that cobra head ?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimivr6* »_nice work, did you have to touch the ac lines with that cobra head ?


all i had to do was take the black cover off the block right off the firewall. thats about it. but didnt have to move them or disconnect for any reason. intercooled turbo plus a/c


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

trying to figure out my running issue, im pretty sure its the injectors arent correct for the c2 tune. mine are a different resistance than the bosch ones. update can be found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...34991


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

takin her outa the archives








so the turbo was making a hell of alot of noise and smoking pretty bad. seal, gasket, and a bearing went and now its all freshened up. sounds good.
pic of the compressor gasket that went:








mmm tasty 








all back together








Made me a new exhaust also. 2.5" turbo back. all stanless, magnaflow muffler and cat
ill be getting better videos soon i hope.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq8yK_d1JZY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dQcfzav9Lk

edit- fixed pic links


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

Try running a southbend kit, o34 sells them for the 020


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dave926)*

ive heard hit and miss stories with the southbend kit.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drracing07)*

looks good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like your use of heat wrap on the turbo inlet, good idea


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

you running an oil restrictor?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

yes im running a restrictor. and a little bit of an update. had my compressor wheel eat housing! lol ill try posting another thread about this. teardown starts tomorrow. garrett t3 60/63 goes in as well


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

did you run the oil restrictor before the turbo seals went bad? or did you put one on after you had the turbo rebuilt?


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

i had one on the entire time. bearings took a dump on me cause the thing wasnt ballanced. oil seal problems i had are mainly cause of my return line. thing looks like a pretzel. lol


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

ever remedy the clutch situation? I'm in the same boat now. Made it a week at 10psi before roastage. Just wondering what everyone is doing with the 020 and boost.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

still runnin the same clutch. alot of people have luck with the southbend kit. i still may go with ACT


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm leaning towards the ACT as well. Maybe one of their discs and and a 16v or vr pressure plate to save some money, but not sure yet.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

what i plan on doing is just the 6 puck sprung disk. have the 16v pp


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

That should work out well. How much more pressure is the 16v pp over stock 8v?

I went with an ACT disc and a clutchnet pp. About 300 bucks total, so not too bad. Should hold 10-12 psi just fine.


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

can i ask what diameter return line oyur running, i have a half inch line at present but havnt had the car in boost et so wanted to know if it will be too small. i must note also that there are absolutely no restrictions in the either, ie no sharp bends.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

1/2" is fine, thats what most ppl run, aka 10 AN


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks i appreciate the help


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

-update

02a sitting in the garage. Still need a clutch. trying to decide from a stock vr clutch or something heavier. any ideas?

not gonna do an lsd yet. my current clutch slips at 16lb in most gears especially when its cold out. i figured if i put in a beefier clutch, the little 020 would give out. 02a with big clutch instead 

Installed head spacer and arp head studs and fixed a leaky coolant flange/heater hose. still need to fix up the oil drain cause it leaks again, im still getting oil in my charge piping. the drain line is a little uphill when it goes to the pan so that needs fixed.

Gonna drop out the cat and put in another magnaflow straight through muffler. use vband clamps on each side of the new muffler and the rest of the piping so i can interchange it with the cat, keep me legal for inspections and when i need to 

took out the green poly motor mounts and put in .5 stage yellow bfi mounts. i can hear my radio now! the dash was soooo loud before.

i dont have any pics of the new turbo i put in after the compressor nut fell off the old one. so here we go:

156,000 miles


















bay









arp studs in place









this is the newer turbo, not the one i started out with


----------

